# [troll] Gentoo Installer, pour ou contre ?

## titix

Je me suis penché sur la question cette nuit, faut-il oui ou non ajouter un installeur graphique à gentoo ? (Screenshots)

Lors de la lettre d'informations datant du 18 avril (ici) il est annoncé son arrivé probable lors de la prochaine release (2005.1) courant juillet/août.

Celà est à mon avis lourd de conséquence. C'est un virage important pour notre distribution chérie mais au final qu'est ce que ça cache ?

Courte analyse:

Distribution plus accessible, donc plus d'utilisateurs dans la communauté. L'installation de Gentoo n'étant pas des plus facile d'approche elle jouait un rôle de "filtre" pour les moins acharnés. Allons nous être envahis par la mandrake (-iva) attitude ? (Utilisateurs parfois indisciplinés, ne cherchant pas, et ne donnant rien en retour) Bonne ou mauvaise chose ?

Il est vrai que Gentoo risque de devenir de plus en plus populaire, rebutant moins elle en sera d'autant plus connue et utilisée, elle remportera sans nul doute un succès encore plus important, peut être à l'échelle de debian. Celà signifie également une communauté plus active, plus de documentation (c'est possible ?  :Wink: ) et plus de développeurs.

Ndlr: J'ai mon point de vue, j'éspère ne pas l'avoir fait trop transparaitre ici et ne pas vous avoir influencé. J'en parlerai plus longuement au fil de ce topic.

Votre avis m'interesse ;o)

----------

## Apsforps

Personnellement, je n'y suis pas entièrement opposé, ça peut-être une bonne chose pour attirer des gens vers linux, car même si l'installeur passe en mode graphique, il faudra toujours mettre les mains dans le cambuis pour la configuration de la bête après l'installation. Par contre, je déplorerais qu'on passe entièrement à un installeur graphique, on devrait laisser le choix à l'utilisateur d'effectuer une installation "à l'ancienne" s'il le désire.

----------

## Darkael

Moi je suis plutot pour, ça pourrait attirer certaines personnes à gentoo qui pourraient être rebutées par l'installation. Et ça pourrait être bien aussi pour quelqu'un qui doit faire plusieurs installs gentoo pour je ne sais quelle raison, et qui veut pas se taper l'installation texte à chaque fois (moi perso je m'en fous, la dernière fois que j'ai installé gentoo, c'était ma première installation il y a un an  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## vicodin's

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec le poste précédent. Il faut laisser le choix à l'usager, d'ailleurs c'est pour ça qu'on a choisi linux  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Bah, je ne suis pas pleinement convaincu que l'installation en mode texte soit aussi rebutante.

J'ai qq amis qui sont passés à la Gentoo et le fait de ne pas avoir d'installation à la mode Mandrake n'a pas été un réél frein. Avec une doc comme celle de la Gentoo, je crois que l'install n'est quasiment impossible pour personne.

Mais un installeur graqphique, pourquoi pas...

----------

## sireyessire

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Moi je suis plutot pour, ça pourrait attirer certaines personnes à gentoo qui pourraient être rebutées par l'installation. Et ça pourrait être bien aussi pour quelqu'un qui doit faire plusieurs installs gentoo pour je ne sais quelle raison, et qui veut pas se taper l'installation texte à chaque fois (moi perso je m'en fous, la dernière fois que j'ai installé gentoo, c'était ma première installation il y a un an  )

 

je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi, laissons le choix, sachant qu'au pire tu gardes un vieux livecd sns installateur graphique et hop en avant.

Sinon, l'installateur graphique, je suis pas sûr que ça soit une si bonne idée que ça... Certes, ça va attirer plus de gens vers gentoo, l'installation sera plus facile, mais est-ce que c'est pas en contradiction avec l'essence de la gentoo?

Je veux dire que l'installation "à l'ancienne" est difficile (bien que très soutenue par une doc au tacquet) et fait très peur, mais elle est très formatrice: au moins on sait/apprend ce que l'on fait et dans et dans quel fichier telle information sera. L'installation madrake-like(madriva) ne t'apprend rien si ce n'est cliquer sur suivant/next, mais les windowsiens sont experts dans ce système, et c'est pas des commentaires dans la gui qui vont changer quelque chose, personne les lira.

Bref, je suis pas certain que cela est du plus utile pour des utilisateurs confirmés de gentoo ou de linux en général et que cela n'est pas une bonne chose pour les n00bs.

----------

## nuts

moi je suis a 200% pour:

-tant qu on peut toujours passer par une install en console (ce qui est le cas des mandrake etc...)

-vu les screenshots c est rendre graphique les commande a taper.

-c'est l evolution.

-c'est forcement plus pratique tant qu on peut toujours faire le meme nombre d action. pour remplir le make.conf et CFLAGS je trouve ca mieux dans le sens que je retiens jamais make.conf et que par consequent la c est pratique pour s en rappeller.

ca ne peut que etre benefique. et puis pour ceux qui n en veulent pas, je pense qu il pourront toujours prendre l ancienne methode. linux c est le choix, je ne pense pas que ce soit impose

----------

## lmarcini

Je suis pour une installation graphique car cela permettrait un accès plus facile à des personnes pas forcément familières de la ligne de commande mais ...

... cela ne risque-t-il pas de faire croire aux nouveaux venus choisissant cette voie qu'ils peuvent se dispenser de lire le handbook, très bien fait et surtout très pédagogique ? Ce serait dommage, car on apprend beaucoup en suivant le handbook... Et une des forces de Gentoo est son côté pédagogique et didactique...

----------

## nuts

de toute facon faut pas se leurer, meme si il existe des pro de la ligne de commande, l evolution d un systeme se fait aussi dans la simplicite.

devenir plus fiable, plus efficace et bien sur plus facil d acces. je dirai que c est normal de voir les chose aller dans ce sens.

je serai pas etonner de voir qu un jour on aura un emerge graphique bien foutu et tres clair mais qui derriere fonctionnera pareil que celui qu on connait, oud es soft qui auront leur parametrage en graphique qui nous evite jsute a aller editer les fichier de conf a la mano.

du moment qu on a toujorus un acces complet, ou est le probleme?

----------

## Apsforps

Le problème d'un système entièrement graphique, c'est l'apprentissage. En effet, celui-ci était un gros avantage de la gentoo par rapport aux autres distributions(bon, ok, peut-être pas lfs...  :Razz: ). Si tout devient graphique, on ne saura pas toujours ce qui se passe derrière et ce sera à mon avis une grande perte.

----------

## zdra

Hum 7 votes contre, 4 pour... et que des commentaires de gens qui sont pour.... Ceux qui s'opposent argumentent pas ?

Bref moi je suis tout a fait pour ! Pour laisser le choix à l'utilisateur, que les 2 systemes coabitent. Meme si moi d'abitude je penses que je garderai l'install à la main, c'est toujours pratique d'avoir un outil à coté si je dois vite lancer une install sans avoir le temps de relire la doc. De plus pour beaucoup de connaissances que je pousse à linux je suis obligé de leur mettre une mandrake/ubuntu car gentoo est innacessible pour eux (logique) et donc pour moi ça me force a connaitre d'autres distributions alors que je pourais les aider plus efficacement sur une gentoo.

De plus gentoo a des avantages que peu d'autre distrib propose pour un utilisateur final fraichement sortie de windows:

 - Installation des drivers nvidia facile, 2 paquets à installer et une commande à lancer pour reconfig Xorg. Peut de distrib proposent ça.

 - Installation des jeux comme doom3,quake,unreal bien plus facile que sous windows ! en 2 cliques c'est fait avec une interface graphique à portage. Presque aucune autre distrib le propose, souvent par intégrisme envers le proprietaire, ou rigidité du systeme de paquet qui permet pas de facilement copier des fichiers depuis un CD d'installation par exemple.

 - Disponibilité d'énormément (tous?) les programmes libre en non libre tournant sous linux. Une base de pres de (plus ?) 10 000 paquets ! Seul Debian peut en dire autant, et encore...

 - Paquets mis à jours régulierement, inutile de devoir attendre 6mois pour avoir enfin la derniere version d'un programme, et inutile de devoir réinstaller le systeme completement à chaque release (mandrake a beau dire qu'il font des MAJ, ça marche jamais !)

Cela dit il y a encore beaucoup d'inconvéniants à gentoo pour l'utilisateur final. Mais cet installateur est une barriere en moins.

Bref aucune distrib n'est parfaite, mais gentoo est qd meme la meilleur  :Laughing: 

/me n'est pas responsable des éventuel dégats commis par les mini troll inside.

----------

## Starch

J'ai voté pour, mais disons que je vote contre aussi...

Du moment que j'aie un Ctrl (+ Shitf) + F2 pour passer à une console, à la Debian, pas de problème...

Du moment que ça pourrit pas la table de partitions quand tu cliques partout sans comprendre à la Fedora Core 2, pas de problème ;p (c'est arrivé à un pote)

En gros, pour si c'est bien foutu, contre sinon...

 De toute façon je doute que je réinstalle une gentoo de si tôt... j'ai assez de pcs comme ça !

----------

## titix

Je pense personnellement que l'ajout d'un installeur graphique va permettre de décoller l'étiquette de marginale qu'on prête souvent à Gentoo, c'est un fait. Mais comme l'a dit lmarcini, beaucoup vont sauter l'étape RTFM et risque donc de venir polluer le forum de questions traités dans le handbook.

C'est évidement un point mineur, mais il est vrai que la force notre communauté reste la documentation (qui rend d'ailleurs jaloux nos amis les barbus).

Mais j'avoue ne pas être convaincu par la légitimité de cet installeur. Peut être suis-je trop pécimiste et que je vois déjà la chute de Gentoo ? qui sais ;-)

Je reste donc indécis.

----------

## nuts

bah pour peu qu on ai un peu de jugeotte on peut toujours regarder la doc avant de poser des questions

----------

## anigel

Il n'est pas question de s'y opposer ou non. Cela ne sera, somme toute, qu'un nouveau moyen d'installer cette distrib. Mais effectivement, cela va amener dans la communauté pas mal de neophytes, et il est probable que la qualité du forum s'en ressente. Cela n'a-t'il d'ailleurs pas déjà commencé ?

----------

## ttgeub

Si on peut clairement choisir facilement l'install en mode console et que la doc est toujours maintenu, moi ca me va ...

----------

## Enlight

Pour reprendre les propose de Sireyessire et d'Anigel, moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'on va ouvrir les vanes aux gens insuffisamment documentés ou simplement pas assez motivés pour se documenter eux mêmes, et malgré l'esprit d'entre-aide qui règne ici, je ne pense pas que l'on sera capable d'aider convenablement, même avec la meilleure volonté du monde.

Bon ça c'est l'hyppothèse la plus optimiste, celle qui l'est un peu moins consiste à ce dire, qu'avec la réputation gentoo ça va super vite ça torche tout ce qui bouge, on va se prendre un arrivage de W4rl0rdz dont on se remettra pas...

----------

## zdra

Bah c'est pas grave si le niveau diminue trop on se retrouvera sur un forum LFS  :Wink: 

----------

## titix

On appel ça comment déjà, la rançon du succès ?

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait  :Confused: .

----------

## Enlight

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bah c'est pas grave si le niveau diminue trop on se retrouvera sur un forum LFS 

 

Lol j'suis en plein dedans (tentative de gentoo from scratch) histoire de combler quelques lacunes.

----------

## anigel

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bah c'est pas grave si le niveau diminue trop on se retrouvera sur un forum LFS 

 

D'ailleurs, si certains ont quelques adresses de forums "sérieux" concernant le monde UNIX (comprenant Linux + BSD), ça m'intéresse, histoire de compléter un peu mon bookmark (en français ou non, d'ailleurs).

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Bah c'est pas grave si le niveau diminue trop on se retrouvera sur un forum LFS  
> 
> D'ailleurs, si certains ont quelques adresses de forums "sérieux" concernant le monde UNIX (comprenant Linux + BSD), ça m'intéresse, histoire de compléter un peu mon bookmark (en français ou non, d'ailleurs).

 

Je crois que le mieux est de s'abonner à quelques mailing lists, enfin c'est ce que je comptais faire, mais je paries que tu es déjà inscrit.

----------

## didier30

tant qu'on a la liberté de choisir ça ne me gène pas.

mais vu la vitesse de réduction de nos libertés en ce moment (cette §?!!! de RIAA qui nous impose d'acheter des CD que tu peux pas écouter et à fermer ta gu!?§?, la loi sur la brevetabilité, les jours fériés qui disparaissent plus fort que Kopperfield ......)

je suis pessimiste pour l'avenir

----------

## creuvard

J'ai voté contre mais pour les raison invoquées par zdra et Enlight.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Pour reprendre les propose de Sireyessire et d'Anigel, moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'on va ouvrir les vanes aux gens insuffisamment documentés ou simplement pas assez motivés pour se documenter eux mêmes, et malgré l'esprit d'entre-aide qui règne ici, je ne pense pas que l'on sera capable d'aider convenablement, même avec la meilleure volonté du monde.
> 
> Bon ça c'est l'hyppothèse la plus optimiste, celle qui l'est un peu moins consiste à ce dire, qu'avec la réputation gentoo ça va super vite ça torche tout ce qui bouge, on va se prendre un arrivage de W4rl0rdz dont on se remettra pas...

 

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bah c'est pas grave si le niveau diminue trop on se retrouvera sur un forum LFS 

 

On a la chance d'avoir un forum ou les "glissements" sont assez rares, et l'arrivé de personnes sous-documentées par une installation graphique  risque de nuire sévèrement a ce forum (a mon avis de moi que j'ai).

Mais sans ce problème de forum je trouve l'idée bonne.

----------

## Enlight

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> ... les jours fériés qui disparaissent plus fort que Kopperfield ......)
> 
> je suis pessimiste pour l'avenir

 

Ah oui mais non!   :Mr. Green:   enfin chais pas pour vous, mais bon bosser un jour à l'oeil dasn l'année pour les vieux, ça dépasse pas ma capacité de sacrifice.

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *didier30 wrote:*   ... les jours fériés qui disparaissent plus fort que Kopperfield ......)
> 
> je suis pessimiste pour l'avenir 
> 
> Ah oui mais non!    enfin chais pas pour vous, mais bon bosser un jour à l'oeil dasn l'année pour les vieux, ça dépasse pas ma capacité de sacrifice.

 

Un peu hors-sujet, mais je ma lâche quand même (le titre du post initial le permet  :Laughing:  )...

Je suis ce qu'on appelle normalement un "fonctionnaire". C'est-à-dire, que je suis au service de mon pays (notion de service public). Je n'ai jamais suivi de grève. Celle-ci sera la première...

Je viens de la campagne. Lorsque je ne vois pas sortir le voisin de 70 ans, pendant 2 jours de suite, je vais frapper chez lui, vérifier que tout va bien. C'est ça, s'occuper des personnes âgées. En ville, lorsque j'y suis arrivé, j'ai été effaré de voir à tel point on peut être proche (géographiquement), et éloigné à la fois (tu peux crever sur le devant de ta porte, tout le monde va t'enjamber, sans se poser de question). C'est là, que réside, à mon avis, l'origine de la catastrophe de l'été de la canicule. Et me demander de bosser le lundi de Pentecôte... Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi cela va aider à résoudre ce problème. L'indifférence générale s'installe, et on cherche à installer la clim ?  :Shocked: 

Le lundi de Pentecôte, je serais en grève, mais pas dans les rues. Je serais en week-end chez mes parents, et j'en profiterais pour passer du temps avec ma grand-mère. C'est surtout ça, pour moi, l'aide aux personnes âgées...

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je crois que le mieux est de s'abonner à quelques mailing lists, enfin c'est ce que je comptais faire, mais je paries que tu es déjà inscrit.

 

Effectivement... Mais ça reste moins pratique qu'un forum. Question d'habitude peut-être...

----------

## Enlight

(total off] Oui mais là il s'agit de pouvoir maintenir leurs retraites [/total off]

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> (total off] Oui mais là il s'agit de pouvoir maintenir leurs retraites [/total off]

 

Bah, c'est pas ca qui va aider ..., les grands patrons sont contents, ... time is money !

Et si le gouvernement voulait vraiment aider les personnes agées, les elus pourraient aussi faire des "sacrifices" (et encore la le mot est grand), en arretant de voter leur salaire a la hausse chaque année par exemple (La moitié de leur salaire actuel suffirait amplement), ou encore en ne votant pas la reduction de l'ISF.

Mais non, comme d'hab c'est la classe moyenne et inférieure qui doit trinquer !

----------

## Enlight

Mouais moi j'appele ça de la solidarité par procuration, m'enfin bon, on demande le split, ou un de nous copie tout dans un autre topic puis on efface? Parceque là on pollue méchamment.

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> on demande le split, ou un de nous copie tout dans un autre topic puis on efface? Parceque là on pollue méchamment.

 

+1

Pour revenir au topic, c'est fou comme certains pensent carrément "s'enfuir" si il y a un arrivage massif de nouveaux ..

Dois-je vous rappeler que nous avons tous été nouveaux à un moment donné ? Ce serait justement un bon prétexte pour changer certaines habitudes de certains W4RL0RD2 (s'il y en a). Et pour les autres nouveaux, bienvenue à eux tout simplement ^^

Plus il y a de geeks, plus on ... geek  :Laughing: 

PS: et soit dit en passant, je vous rappelle qu'on en avait quand même eu des boulets, malgré "l'install qui rebute grave".

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: et soit dit en passant, je vous rappelle qu'on en avait quand même eu des boulets, malgré "l'install qui rebute grave".

 

Genre des gars qui lachent leur ip et le mdp root sur le forum?   :Mr. Green: 

Pour le reste, bah c'est vachement plus facile de tenir la charge quand ils arrivent au compte goutte. Regarde une fois le nombre de posts sur "installing gentoo", on suivrait jamais.

----------

## Dais

 :Laughing:  ouais ce genre là  :Razz:  (jk)

Et c'est sûr qu'au compte-gouttes c'est plus facile à gérer, mais en même temps ceux arrivant seront forcément petit à petit ceux qui aideront par la suite .. plus de nouveaux = plus de futurs vétérans  :Razz: 

----------

## DaviXX

Bonjour à tous.

Personnellement, je suis pour, mais à la seule et unique condition que l'on puisse encore, à 100 %, installer sans cet outil.

En gros, un liveCD 100% graphique, mais en gardant toujours une version 100% console/ssh.

Cordialement,

----------

## nuts

quand on voit les screnshot on reconnait facilement la methode d install point par point, je suppose que la methode a l ancienne sera a declarer au boot comme quand on veut changer la langue du clavier ou autre

----------

## anigel

Nous avons tous été nouveaux, certes...

Mais je pense que la situation actuelle n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'on a connu. Lorsque je me suis intéressé à Linux pour la première fois, c'était grâce au magazine Dream (actuellement appelé "Login:"). Il distribuait à prix d'or, un CD-ROM contenant les disquettes d'install d'une des premières slackware.

A cette époque, obtenir un serveur X en 640x480 sur 8 bits, c'était un exploit. Je ne parle même pas d'internet, le prix des modems 28.8 décourageait 90% des acheteurs potentiels. Bref, tout ça pour illustrer un truc tout simple : la situation actuelle n'a plus rien à voir.

On voit arriver depuis quelques temps sur ce forum, des gens qui ne cherchent pas à comprendre. Qui ne cherchent pas, tout court, d'ailleurs. Ils viennent du monde "Mandrake-style", posent leur question sans donner aucune explication, et repartent. Ca devient "guru" en 3 mois (forcément, avec un post / minute, 1 ligne tout écrit en sms), ça va vite  :Laughing:  ). Et en clair... ces posts m'indiffèrent.

La démocratisation de Linux, c'est bien, jusqu'à un certain point. Les nouveaux venus ont pour beaucoup, leurs habitudes Windows, et ne cherchent qu'une chose : Windows, mais sous Linux. Est-ce un progrès, de vouloir à tout prix attirer cette population vers le monde UNIX ? Non, je crois que c'est une utopie, et que tout faire pour cela, ne sert qu'à pourrir les communautés. Et pour tout dire... Je préfère un bon Windowsien qu'un mauvais Linuxien.

Pour conclure, je dirais tout simplement, que si je post beaucoup moins depuis quelques mois, c'est aussi parceque je n'ai guère d'intérêt pour les posts qui trainent ici. Le niveau a baissé, et pour avoir reçu quelques MP à ce sujet depuis ce matin, je ne suis pas le seul à le penser ! Si un jour ce forum ne convient plus aux "acharnés" qui le font vivre actuellement, alors ça deviendra un forum d'entr'aide poussive, comme d'autres... Qui finira par mourir, faute d'activité de vrais "gurus" qui y croient.

Enfin, c'est comme ça que je pressens l'avenir. Mais j'ai toujours été un peu pessimiste  :Wink:  !

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Ca devient "guru" en 3 mois

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zdra

un minisule OFF juste pour dire +1 à Enlight pour ce qu'il a dit sur les retraites  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et, oh, anigel, moi je suis passe guru en moins de trois mois  :Sad:  Ca veut dire quoi pour moi?  :Smile: 

Sinon, sans rire.. Vos defenses pour et contre sont belles, mais je garde une raison toute simple.

Je suis pour le Gentoo Installer car c'est une question de choix. Gentoo est base sur le choix, alors pourquoi pas offrir le choix d'une installation graphique ou via CLI ?

Je sais bien que pour moi, une installation 'graphique' risque fortement de rester du genre

1) met le CD et allume

2) lance SSH

3) va vers un ordi qu'est tout zoli et tout beau et finis l'installation a partir de la...

Mais bon, ca n'engage que moi  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Trevoke > moi je fais mes install depuis knoppix ou le liveCD de ubuntu comme ça j'ai un systeme fonctionnel pour m'occuper pendat que ça travaille. Et puis c'est plus facile de lire la doc depuis firefox pour faire des copier/coller des commandes dans un xterm  :Smile: 

Ah sinon une question que je me pose, les outils de config developpé pour l'installeur seront-ils dispo apres l'installation ?? genre pour partitionner les disques, etc... j'espere qu'ils ont pensé à un systeme bien concus pour que les outils soient hyper réutilisable dans toutes les situations !Last edited by zdra on Mon May 09, 2005 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

vive le ssh, ca a ete pratique pour finir des install quand j etais aps chez moi  :Very Happy: .

le choix c est bien  :Wink:  mangez en

----------

## kernelsensei

/me se sent visé par (...avec un post / minute,...)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Et plus serieusement, je rejoins un peu anigel dans ses propos concernant certaines personnes qui viennent, Les mais dans les poches, car de toute facon ici ils pourront m'aider, c'est un peu gonflant par moment, mais bon, je suis jeune, j'ai encore de la patience pour certaines choses  :Wink:  , donc j'evite d'envoyer bouler tout de suite et le rappellant a l'ordre. Mais ca me ferait franchement ch**r de voir ce forum prendre l'apparence de certains autres forums (machin hardware ou je ne sais plus quoi) ou c'est souvent boulet inside avec une convivialite a toutes epreuves ...

Concernant l'installer, je dis pourquoi pas, mais qu'on ne touche pas a ma ligne de commande. (Le libre, c'est aussi la liberté de pouvoir choisir)

----------

## Dais

Vous faites quand même genre "on voit juste le mauvais côté des choses" ..

Je vous rappelle qu'il y a aussi certaines règles de "bon usage du forum" qui sont installées ici, et qu'elles sont particulièrement bien tenues par la communauté de ce forum. Même avec un gros arrivage, c'est tout à fait possible de faire respecter ces règles là, qui facilitent la vie de tout le monde.

Maintenant, c'est sûr qu'on peut se la jouer intégriste et considérer les futurs nouveaux comme des boulets, et se la jouer Cabrel et son "c'était mieux avant" .. et je suis contre cette attitude. Ça fait trop élitiste .. surtout le coup du "moi j'ai compilé à la mano tel truc foireux avant la 1e guerre mondiale, j'le fais à la dure ! De mon temps c'était comme ça. Ah ces sales jeunes ..".

Trevoke est un parfait exemple de "récent qui poste beaucoup" et qui ne correspond pas du tout aux critères "boulet inc.", donc arrêtez votre paranoïa car ça tourne vraiment au côté élite ..

Il n'y a pas encore eu cet arrivage massif, et vous partez déjà pas mal pessimistes .. ça jouera aussi forcément sur le résultat final ..

PS: oui ça commence sérieusement à m'échauder ..

----------

## titix

Les temps changent tout simplement, linux se démocratise et deviens un système alternatif à windows et c'est de plus en plus vrai. Beaucoup d'application et jeux commencent à être portés sous linux. Linux n'est plus un OS obscure uniquement réservé aux geeks que nous sommes mais s'oriente vraiment vers les particuliers qui n'ont que faire d'un apache, d'un snort ou de l'ip aliasing, ils veulent simplement avoir un desktop fonctionnel (openoffice, xine, amule).

Bref je pense que nous allons vers un tournant important dans le monde unix-like. Et comme tout changement il apporte son lot de bonnes et mauvaises choses. A nous de faire en sorte que notre culture ne se perde pas dans un arrivage massif de "boulets"  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon alors je m'excuse d'avance car j'ai pas lu tout le topic (je viens d'arriver et la flemme de lire les 2 pages).

Bref j'ai toujours été contre m'enfin la quand je vois les screenshots faut bien le dire on est loin de l'installation de fedora ou mandrake ! 

C'est vrai que sur ce genre de distributions (et il en faut !) le clic -> next est roi mais si on applique ça sur l'(e futur) installateur graphique de gentoo on risque très probablement d'avoir un gros caca à la fin. Je suis pas non plus très sur que ça va ramener tant de monde que ça (après tout c'est pas mal), l'installation qu'elle soit graphique ou non durera aussi longtemps. Que mettre dans le make.conf, quel stage choisir, l'arbre de portage ? Alors la les noobs ont plutot intéret à lir ele handbook car ils vont pas s'en tirer.

Je vois plutot ce nouvel installeur comme une aide pour ceux qui ont déja installer gentoo en mode texte. En effet, au lieu de faire nano -w /etc/make.conf, on cliquera sur des checkbox. De toutes façon c'est certain que cet installeur va apparaitre dans les nouvelles releases alors on verra bien.

D'ailleurs je vais surement me refaire une petite lfs pendant ces grandes vacances héhé.

LFS / Gentoo, boot de rêve  :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Ça fait trop élitiste ..

 

Mais non, ça fait juste « vieux ». C'est le privilège des vieux de faire chier les jeunes. Y'à qu'à voir :

- sur la route... Les vieux ne roulent à 50 à l'heure que lorsqu'il est interdit de doubler et qu'un jeune punk dans sa r5 cabossée, avec 150 W de musique dans les oreilles arrive à 110 derrière.

- au magasin... Quand deux vieux sont l'un derrière l'autre, ça speede... Quand un jeune est derrière, le vieux sort sa monnaie, ses 30.000 tickets de réduction, drague la caissière...

 *Dais wrote:*   

> PS: oui ça commence sérieusement à m'échauder ..

 

Et il le faut. Mais il faut aussi comprendre quelque chose. Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps tu traines dans les ordinateurs tout ça... Ça ne fait pas longtemps que je fais tourner une machine sans l'apport maléfique de la firme de Redmond et autres. 5-6 ans peut être... Mais même durant cette période, j'ai vu les choses changer. Plein de gens se mettre à Linux seulement parce que c'est tendance, sans réelle envie derrière. Des gens habitués à ce que tout marche du premier coup sans n'y rien comprendre. Dans le lot, certains iront peut-être chercher dans la doc, soit par timidité (moi par exemple, je n'ose pas poser de questions par timidité excessive), soit par intérêt. La majorité de ces gens ne comprendront pas la doc, parce qu'ils ne sont pas habitués d'une part à en lire, d'autre part parce qu'ils n'ont pas forcément les connaissances nécessaires à la comprendre. Beaucoup abandonneront sans doute, réfoulés. Parmi ceux qui resteront, nombreux seront ceux qui n'auront pas fait l'effort de comprendre, nombreux seront qui posteront comme des gorets « J'ai installé machin-chose, ça ne marche pas comme sous windows. Aidez moi, sinon je me suicide ». Et surtout, nombreux seront ceux qui ne voudront pas comprendre. 

Ce n'est pas particulièrement génant en soi. Le problème c'est la lassitude qui va s'installer. Qui rendra les gens méchants¹. Qui pourrira le forum. De plus, les « noobs » seront de plus en plus des gens jeunes, ne comprenant pas le second degré², et donc s'offusquant sans forcément de raison.

De mon temps³, nous les « noobs », c'était peut être moi, mais on se forçait à poser des questions claires, dans un français sinon soutenu, tout du moins compréhensible. Peut-être de la peur, les « gens qui savaient » étaient  encore presque tous des dinosaures barbus. Maintenant, c'est accessible, même aux imberbes qui mangent proprement.

Mais si vous remarquez, il n'y a pas que dans le domaine de l'info que ce comportement se dégrade. Dans la vie de tous les jours c'est pareil. Les « jeunes » n'ont plus le respect que l'on avait pour nos ainés. Certains oui, bien sûr. Mais une majorité me semble t'il dérive... Je ne saurais pas l'expliquer. Toujours est-il qu'à 14 ans je n'aurais jamais eu l'idée de traiter un mec de 10 ans mon ainé de « connard ». Et pourtant maintenant ça m'arrive. Dans la rue comme sur irc.

Pessimiste ? Non, jje regarde juste ce qui se passe dans mon entourage plus ou moins proche. Je suis dans l'âme optimiste, et j'espère profondément que cette tendance à l'irrespect disparaîtra... Mais l'éducation a perdu quelque chose. Une part de violence peut-être, de conditionnement des enfants. À une époque j'étais fermement révolté quand je voyais comment la société, nos parents, l'école, nous formataient pour entrer dans la société, parfois avec force, les baffes volant. Avec du recul maintenant, je me dis que ce n'était peut être pas plus mal, à voir les lacunes qu'ont les gamins aujourd'hui, ne serait-ce qu'en lecture.

Je m'égare, et en plus je devrais bosser... So... STOP !

[1] oui, encore plus que moi.

[2] génant, très génant.

[3] Ouais, là ça fait quinquagénaire...

----------

## ttgeub

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a pas encore eu cet arrivage massif, et vous partez déjà pas mal pessimistes .. ça jouera aussi forcément sur le résultat final .. 

 

Qui te dit que l'arrivée n'a pas déja eu lieu, d'ailleurs tu t es bien inscrit le 05/08/2004 donc y a pas si longtemps ...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Si vous voulez parler de la dégradation du forum, c'est simple ce post en est l'illustration meme ... Un autre exemple est le fameux configuration de fvwm qui fait 30 pages (c est une mine d'informations certes mais une mere ni retrouverait pas ses petits)

Et sur la premiere page on peut trouver :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334150.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307543.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334258.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334092.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-284829.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333001.html

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'argumentaire d'anigel,  pour moi le probleme vient plus des threads hors sujet, de la mutiplication des posts alors que la réponse a déja été donné, et effectivement des questions stupides développés par certains. Mais dans ce dernier cas il est facile de remettre les pendules à l'heure et pour les autres cas il suffirait simplement que les posteurs fous se calment. Effectivement le passage à guru en 3 mois me laisse généralement dubitatif ...

----------

## Enlight

@ starch : rapide l'edit, mais vu!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Starch

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @ starch : rapide l'edit, mais vu!  

 

et mince :/

----------

## Enlight

 *ttypub wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Il n'y a pas encore eu cet arrivage massif, et vous partez déjà pas mal pessimistes .. ça jouera aussi forcément sur le résultat final ..  
> 
> Qui te dit que l'arrivée n'a pas déja eu lieu, d'ailleurs tu t es bien inscrit le 05/08/2004 donc y a pas si longtemps ...  
> 
> Si vous voulez parler de la dégradation du forum, c'est simple ce post en est l'illustration meme ... Un autre exemple est le fameux configuration de fvwm qui fait 30 pages (c est une mine d'informations certes mais une mere ni retrouverait pas ses petits)
> ...

 

ouais puis je propose des grades comme lieutenant, sergent etc... au lieu de guru, leet...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dais

starch: pfiou  :Razz: 

ttypub: je sais, chu un djeun'z

enfin dans les topics que tu montres, à part quelques uns , il y a du "oups j'ai fait une gaffe" (ce qui arrive à tous), et du un-peu-off (ce qui est pas si grave car on est une communauté, le nom de ce forum c'est "French" sur le site gentoo, donc communauté francophone gentoo, et pas "French helping forum for gentoo", car que je sache on ne fait pas QUE du gentoo  :Razz: ).

Open your mind .. comme dirait Jésus II: "Aimez-vous les uns les autres, bordel de merde !!".

PS: et là on dérive de plus en plus sur "est-ce bien d'avoir une communauté qui risque fort de grandir de manière exponentielle ?"

----------

## bosozoku

Je comprend pas le post de ttypub. 

J'arrive pas à piger si c'est mélioratif ou bien le contraire.

Je vois deux topics dont je suis l'auteur (j'espère que c'est pas une critique snif), dont un ou je passe pour un idiot  :Laughing: 

Le topic moment detente est très bien je trouve enfin bref je comprend pas ce post.

Il devait montrer que les forums se dégradent ? Tu peux argumenter un peu que je comprenne mieux ttypub plz ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour a vous tous !!

Moi je trouve que vous êtes quand même un peu chier sur les nouveaux arrivants!! Perso ça fait 1 an que je tourne sur une gentoo et que je traîne sur ce forum et jamais je n'ai posé une question car mes problèmes ont toujours été posé et que je recherche aussi ailleurs que sur ce forum mes réponses. (Quoique la j'ai un souçis avec firefox je risque de bientôt vous demander de l'aide  :Embarassed:  )

J'ai juste fait une ou deux réponse et encore à chaque fois je dis que je ne suis pas sur car je suis loin d'être un roxor avec mon TuX !!

Et vu mon nombre de post je suis bien loin du guru en trois mois !!!

Pourquoi les n00bs ne feraient-il pas de recherches comme l'ont fait d'autre n00b avant eux ??? A cause d'une installation graphique ???????

C'est sur il y a des mecs qui se donnent pas la peine de chercher (je sais j'en ai dans ma classe qui me harcèle de mail au boulot pour des conneries).

Je trouve qu'avant de critiquer vous devriez leur laissez leur chance.

De toute façon le mec qui ne cherche pas se repère très vite !!!!!!

Bon c'est sur que si il y a un élevage qui arrive ça va faire un peu chier et que la qualité du forum s'en ressentira (Au boulot les modos  :Laughing:  )

Voila le point de vue à 0.01 euros d'un n00b qui en chie mais qui aime ça  :Laughing: 

Ben sinon pour les retraites:

Faudrait tuer les vieux à la naissance comme ça on serait tranquille!!!

Bye les gens

----------

## anigel

En me relisant je m'aperçois que mon discours s'apparente plus à un laïus de vieux réac' qu'à un argumentaire clair. Mais l'idée reste la même, et je l'assume : comme l'expose Starch (mieux que moi, merci  :Smile:  ), la mentalité des arrivants, sur ce forum comme dans la vie, est très différente de celle que j'ai connu. Je ne suis pourtant pas si vieux...

[mode mégalo]

Aujourd'hui je passe pour un réactionnaire obtus... Mais demain, qui sait... peut-être pour le Nostradamus du forum Gentoo  :Laughing:  ?

[/mode mégalo]

@Kurgan : les nouveaux arrivants, qui prennent la peine de chercher, je n'en ai jamais vu aucun se faire rembarrer. Ce que je dis, c'est que, le temps passant, ceux de l'autre catégorie (tout, tout de suite, avec une bière bien fraîche !) vont devenir plus nombreux..

----------

## anigel

Pour en terminer sur ce sujet, je pointe quelques messages laissés sur ce forum, il y a plus ou moins longtemps. Regardez les dates, et ce qui y est dit  :Wink:  .

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320511-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306532-highlight-.html (sympathique celui-là  :Wink:  )

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298372-highlight-.html (qui n'appuie ma mes dires du jour)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-289798-highlight-.html

And, Ze Best : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298086-highlight-renonce.html

Sans rancune aucune pour les personnes qui ont écrit ces posts, le temps passe et chacun évolue.

Allez, j'arrête mon spam pour aujourd'hui  :Smile:  !

----------

## Trevoke

*sniff sniff*

Sireyessire, il fait quoi ton troll-o-metre? Le mien affiche "risque de tempete"  :Smile: 

[edit: c'est vrai. On evolue tous. Faut aller avec le changement et tout ci et tout ca. C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas necessairement de problemes avec le futur, mais sur une question comme l'installer, je pense tout de meme que kernel et moi defendons le sujet principal... Gentoo offre le choix, donc pourquoi pas?

Qui vivra verra. Je ne m'avance pas plus loin, car qui sait ce qu'on obtiendra? Tout le monde n'est pas oblige d'aimer la CLI (quoique je decouvre de plus en plus qu'il n'y a que ca de vrai, a la fin.. bientot GIMP pour bash?  :Smile: )]

----------

## Starch

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sireyessire, il fait quoi ton troll-o-metre? Le mien affiche "risque de tempete" 

 

Il fait un temps à sortir un trolll dehors, c'est cool...

Starch' -- ceci était un message pour rien.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Sireyessire, il fait quoi ton troll-o-metre? Le mien affiche "risque de tempete" 
> 
> [edit: c'est vrai. On evolue tous. Faut aller avec le changement et tout ci et tout ca. C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas necessairement de problemes avec le futur, mais sur une question comme l'installer, je pense tout de meme que kernel et moi defendons le sujet principal... Gentoo offre le choix, donc pourquoi pas?
> ...

 

mon trollomètre affiche fort coup de vent, mer agité à très agité, mode suggéré == dodo ou bistrot.

ben et moi alors? malgré mon amour pour la console et le mode texte, je trouvais que j'avais été ouvert malgré des doutes pouvant survenir suite à l'adoption de ce mode d'install  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fb99

Perso, si quelqu'un veut installé un gentoo avec un stage 3 c'est fait en 1 heure 30,en graphique ou pas. Mais alors tu as aucunes notion, comme l'avait relevé sireyessire, l'avantage de gentoo c'était qu'on était obligé de lire la doc. C'est comme ça que j'ai appris tout ce que je sais car je ne bosse ni n'étudie dans le domaine de l'informatique.

Mais en regardant les shots il me semble que l'installeur graphique ne fait pas tout à ta place il est juste sensé simplifier la vie et être " " plus conviviale, à part ça je ne pense pas qu'il vont enlevé des étapes donc on sera quand même obligé de lire la doc.

Et, moi ce qui  m'avait attiré sur gentoo c'était justement l'installation en ligne de commande, j'avais trouvé ça trop cool et je comprenais un peu mieux pourquoi je faisais telle ou telle choses et comment réfléchissait mon OS. Alors moi je pense que installeur graphique ou pas on aura pas beaucoup de noobs, ou alors il y en aura beaucoup mais beaucoup se lasseront et il ne restera que les motivé.

Donc on a cas les acceuillir les bras ouverts et faire de notre mieux pour les aider,( je crois que c'est ce qu'on a de mieux à faire).

En résumé, je suis pour l'installeur graphique, car comme l'ont déjà dit certains --->c'est cool d'avoir le choix. Et pour le futur noobs bon courage, et bonne persévérance  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

ouais, en fait je suis pas complètement sûr que des tas de gens vont se ruer sur la gentoo parce qu'il y a un installateur graphique:

il y en a pas mal qui sont rebutés par les temps de compilation, et là la ubuntu et autres sont beaucoup plus rapides pour avoir un système opérationel. car le n00b de base il veut :

kde (le dernier le plus beau et tout et tout), openoffice, mozilla, firefox, thunderbird (la redondance est volontaire, c'est un n00b  :Wink:  )... bref quelques heures de compil en perspective installateur graphique ou pas et ça s'est plus pénalisant (IMHO) que le fait d'avoir ou pas une installation en mode texte.

ps: avant que ça tire à tout va, je suis déjà converti pas la peine de gaspiller de l'énergie pour me dire mais en fait c'est pas si long ou me faire un laius sur pourquoi la compilation c'est mieux ou pas.  :Razz: 

----------

## Celeborn

Moi, j'aime bien arriver dans les trolls longtemps après la bataille... c'est tout de suite plus calme, on s'entend mieux !

Alors mon petit avis personnel sur cet installeur graphique : c'est pas bien du tout !!!  :Mad:   L'installation en mode texte, c'était le point clé de la gentoo ! le petit truc en plus qui faisait croire que la gentoo c'est pour les durs, les "vrais" ! C'était notre rempart derrière lequel on cachait notre élitisme : "nous , on est les meilleurs, on a installé une Gentoo, et c'est en mode texte, c'est compliqué, c'est long ! on est vraiment trop fort !" .... enfin bon, ça il suffit de faire une install gentoo pour voir que c'est totalement faux... installer une gentoo, ça se fait (presque) tout seul, il suffit de lire le manuel et de taper ce qu'on nous dit... y'a rien de plus bête... la preuve ? même moi j'y suis arrivé! alors si on peut même plus faire illusion en faisant croire que c'est dur parce que l'installation se fait en ligne de commande, on n'aura plus l'air d'être l'élite de l'élite... et donc, une installation graphique, c'est pas bien ! CQFD !  :Cool: 

Bon, avant de me faire taper dessus, je rajoute qd mm que c'était du second degré tout ça, hein ! pas taper  :Rolling Eyes:  Mon véritable avis, c'est un mélange de ce qui a déjà pu être dit jusqu'ici... J'ai voté "pour" parce que je ne suis pas "contre"... à savoir :

que c'est bien d'avoir le choix, 

que ça pourra attirer éventuellement de nouveaux utilisateurs (qui croyaient qu'une gentoo c'est dur à installer parce qu'il faut taper des lignes de commandes et que par conséquent il faut déjà être super fort pour pouvoir s'y lancer), 

que ce serait dommage que cette installation graphique mette en arrière plan le manuel d'installation, source notable d'information et d'apprentissage, mais il est fort probable que ce ne sera pas le cas,

que l'installer graphique pourra n'être qu'une simplification de l'install, pratique pour ceux qui connaissent déjà la gentoo,

que l'installer sera bien uniquement s'il offre les mêmes possibilités que l'install en ligne de commande et s'il n'impose pas de restrictions dans les paramétrages,

etc etc...

En conclusion, un installer graphique, pourquoi pas... tant qu'on a le choix! 

Celeborn, content d'avoir participé au troll, merci, bonsoir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ti momo

Perso je trouve le handbook suffisament clair (je préfére celui de la 2004.0 à celui de la 2005.0 il manque la partie si vous commencer du stage 1, 2 ou 3 mais ca a peut etre été complété :Wink:  ) en plus comme ce dernièr existe en plusieurs langue que demander de plus.

Sinon je suis pas contre l'installation en mode graphique tant que c'est possible de choisir le mode texte ... En mode graphique la gentoo perd son charme  :Razz: 

Le mot de la fin Wait & See  :Wink: 

edit: en regardant les captures de l'installateur je me demande si ca ne va pas poser davantage de probléme avec toute les case à cocher, un mauvais choix et ca y est ca marchera ptetre pas et savoir ce que l'utilisateur à cocher de mauvais vas pas etre une partie de plaisir  :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

Alors, moi ca fait pas trés longtemps que je suis passé a gentoo et j'aimerai dire que, grâce à l'installation en mode texte, j'ai bien plus appris qu'en une centaine d'installation de toute distrib linux!  :Razz: 

Cependant, c'est vrai que c'est chiant de devoir posseder un pc fonctionnel pour faire l'install en ssh en lisant le handbook sur firefox. Enfin, vous me direz, j'peux tres bien imprimer le handbook et le lire! Mais bon j'ai la flemme de taper "links url-des_mirroirs_gentoo"  :Laughing:  Et c'est bien plus rapide de faire copier/coller des commandes du handbook lors de l'installation. Enfin cet avis ne regarde que moi. Je pense qu'il serai interessant de fournir des live-cd avec un Xorg précompilé ainsi que firefox. Afin de pallier a ce "problème" qui n'en es pas vraiment un.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, c'est sur que l'installeur graphique devrai surement apporté son lot de noobs. Mais pas forcement des noobs en linux, je dirai plutot des noobs en gentoo. En général, un utilisateur Windows migre vers une distribution qu'on lui conseil à savoir : RedHat, MAndrake, Ubuntu. Ensuite, passé un certain temps, il entend parler de gentoo et cherche à connaitre son fonctionnement. Soit il est arrété par le fait que l'install se fait en mode texte et/ou tout se compil' à la main, ou alors il apprend qu'un installeur graphique vient de naitre et il tente sa chance  :Wink: 

Maintenant, aurions nous a faire qu'a des nouveaux utilisateur impoli, parlant le language sms et se croyant roi? Je ne pense pas. Ce genre d'utilisateurs sont sur chaque distribution, mais beaucoup plus sur les distrib friendly genre mdk...  C'est sur, il y en aura toujours mais c'est à nous et au modérateur de faire leur éducation  :Wink: 

Cela fait deux mois que j'utilise gentoo, je ne pense avoir été impoli et pourtant j'en ai eu des galères!  :Laughing: 

Bref, je suis pour cet installeur dans la mesure ou nous sommes libre d'installer aussi bien en mode texte qu'en mode graphique. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Personnellement, je ne vois pas trop ce que ça va apporter de réellement positif, mis à part l'outil de partitionnement du disque dur. Je ne vais pas reprendre les arguments contre, par contre je vais apporter mes deux cents (si cela a déjà été cité désolé).

J'espère pour ma part que cette installation graphique ne prendra pas le pas sur l'installation en mode console, à savoir que par exemple elle utilisera toujours exactement les mêmes fichiers, avec les mêmes variables, etc. Je sais que ça peut paraître irraisonné comme peur (enfin déjà si vous avez compris ce que je voulais dire), mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me poser des questions sur le résultat à long terme.

Sinon pour ce qui est de l'arrivage de petits nouveaux pleurnicheurs qui savent pas se débrouiller, on verra bien... Moi je me cache depuis plusieurs semaines pour cause de projets/présentations/rapports/révisions/etc. et le peu de posts auxquels je suis en mesure de répondre sont toujours résolus quand je me pointe, mais je reste dans les parages  :Wink: 

[edit]

Mon 500ième message! (depuis que ceux de Off The Wall ne comptent plus  :Laughing: )

[/edit]

----------

## hiboo

Je ne vois qu'une utilite a cette interface graphique : pour ceux qui savent deja comment installer une gentoo, plus besoin de taper les lignes de commande, quelques clics suffiront. Car finalement, cette interface graphique n'est qu'une surcouche de la ligne de commande.

Le pb, souleve par certains, c'est que les nioobs allergiques a la ligne de commande vont se dire que gentoo est a leur porte de main, alors que c'est faux... comme je l'ai ete avec Mandrake et RedHat avant de connaitre gentoo.

----------

## Dais

Ça se répète vraiment les arguments là ..

----------

## papedre

Houla, j'arrive completement après le troll moi .... (c'est ca les long WE).

Bon, plusieurs point dans ce troll : 

  - Tout d'abord, le sujet du thread : Oui, pour une install graphique. Mais uniquement si elle permet d'un peu automatiser l'installe. Tout d'abord, quelques questions de personnalisation ( type de stage, langue...) Ensuite, il faudrait juste splitter l'ecran en deux. D'un coté, la doc, de l'autre, un terminal dans lequel serait proposer les lignes de commande, qui ne resterait qu'a valider, et qui permettrait donc aussi d'apporter n'importe quelle autre modification. Cela permettrait notamment d'etre sur de na pas oublier une étape, mais aussi de ne pas nécessité d'un 2em ordi pour lire la doc en ligne en meme temps que l'on fait l'install.... Malheureusement, je ne suis pas sûr que se soit le choix qui soit fait, et si une install graphique cache tout ce qui est réaliser pendant l'install, alors je pense qu'on perdra un peu de comprehension du systeme.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

  - Ensuite, quand on parle de l'arrivé massif de Noob, sur le forum (j'en fais parti  :Very Happy:  ), je trouve pas qu'il y en a tant que ça. Mais, il faut donner sa chance à chacun. Certain Noob, ne savent pas chercher dans une doc, ou ils n'ont pas la connaissance informatique suffisante ==> Il faut juste leur conseiller d'aller voir une autre distribution (car Gentoo dans ce cas la ne doit pas encore leur convenir). Quand je lis, les messages cités par Anigel, je constate que la plupart de ces personnes sont partis(ou du moins ne post plus). Ces personnes ont peut etre polluées le forum pendant quelques jours, mais cela ne vaut-il pas le coups pour les quelques Noob qui parvienne à passer le cap, et qui feront parti de la communauté Gentoo ensuite. 

  - Le coté, les jeunes c**s qui écrivent en 'sms', c'est bizarre, mais j'en ai quand meme vu peu sur ce forum. Pour preuve, quand on lis ce thread, on constate que la plupart des posteurs du forum ecrivent et argumentent correctement. 

  - Dernier point, pour les vieux et la retraite, je suis pas sûr que tout l'argent généré par cette journée de travail soit reversé pour eux. Et puis, c'est bizarre, mais vous croyez qu'ils vont bosser Lundi à L'assemblée Nationnale  :Question:   :Question:   ( alors que c'est eux qui ont voté la loi  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   )

----------

## billiob

J'ai voté contre car c'est ce sentiment qui prédominait.

J'ai installé car j'en avais entendu parlait, et que ça fesait un peu geek. Alors pendant le téléchargement sur bittorent du cd, j'ai lu la doc, et  ça m'a donné envie ! Elle est superbement claire ! En lisant, j'ai rajouté à telécharger le cd des binaires pour mon athlon.

Etant sous mandrake(-iva), ça m'a paru un peu compliqué mais bien expliqué. Alors j'ai imprimé les .config des noyaux et quelques fichiers de /etc/. Finalement, je ne m'en suis pas servi.

J'ai énormément appris pendant cette installation, c'est pourquoi, je pense que l'installateur graphique n'est guère utile, mais une bonne grosse doc sur links en framebuffer eut été, de mon point de vue, beaucoup plus intéressante.

Mais l'esprit de Gentoo est basée sur le choix, c'est pourquoi le travail sur cet installateur n'est pas inutile.

J'ai vécu cet install comme un défi. Et rien que le principe de chroot-er est beau, ça m'a beaucoup plu d'installer de cette manière.

----------

## nuts

moi je vois que pour un vote contre, t as pas ete tres objectif.

qui te dis que ca sera une install a la mandrake? dans mandrake tu vois pas grand chose et t appprends rien pendant l instll. a voir celui de gentoo,c  est exactement la meme chose sauf que au lieu de taper faut cliquer, on voit bien les etapes du USE etc...

bref. c est parceque l install sera graphique que tout de suite on ne pigera plus rien a la gentoo (y a pas grand chose de graphique niveau config).

quant a savoir pour les noob sur le forum... comment moi je m en tape royal:lol:  desoler dire ca mais bon, des forum y en a plein et perso je pense que je trouverai toujours un endroit ou etre bien, ici certes c est aps hfr et tant mieux mais c est pas un point de non retour non plus

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour à tous,

juste un petit préambule

Ceci est mon premier post sur ce forum que je fréquente depuis quelque temp en simple lecteur.

Je n'y ai pas encore posé de question puique pour le moment j'y trouve ce dont j'ai besoin

 (  180 pages de références de post, il y a de quoi faire ).

mon itinéraire linuxien est est le suivant pour le moment :

  vers Septembre 2003 j'étais tombé par hazard sur une revue contenant la GENTOO 1.4

  le nom n'avait plu et le concept de pouvoir ajuster un OS au plus près de ma machine

  me tentait.

  hélas deux mois plus tard, je n'arrivais toujours pas à activer ma carte réseau.

  Et une Gentoo sans réseau ... pas glop!

  J'ai donc rabattu mes prétentions pour quelques temps et jusqu'à mi-Avril 2005

  j'ai vécu avec une Mandrake.

  Depuis une quinzaine, j'ai démarré une 2005.0 depuis un cd x86 minimal et je compte bien 

  la faire évoluer tranquillement.

 Ce que je retire de mon experience :

   Je ne pense pas qu'un installateur graphique n'aurait aidé pour mes problèmes

    réseaux.

   Il fallait vraiment que je fasse un effort pour rester en mode console sous Mandrake

   tant l'attrait et la facilité du x est grand.

    ce n'est quand mode console que j'ai pu triturer à souhaits mes 3 disques , mon multiboot

    et toutes mes partitions.

 donc, 

Sur la question d'un installateur graphique, tant qu'il sera optionnel et que je pourrai toujours utiliser

le mode console, si certains y trouvent leur bonheur tant mieux pour eux.

ma réponse sera donc Normande :

   si cela peux amener des utilisateurs vers la Gentoo : pourquoi pas.

   mais pour la compréhension de ce qu'il y a sous le capot : non

A: jlp

----------

## titix

Je pense que nemo13 résume bien la situation.

La force de gentoo réside dans sa diversité, de toutes façon les goûts les couleurs ca ne se discute pas.

Ce qui est sur c'est que cette nouvelle méthode d'installation risque bien d'avoir des avis fermement opposés mais après tout il en faut pour tout le monde  :Smile: 

Au passage bienvenue parmis nous nemo13 !

----------

## dapsaille

Humm je vote pour mais la question n'est elle pas = Gentoo élitiste pour toujours ou  ??

----------

## Dais

En espérant que plusieurs arrêteront leur délire (oui, je sais, c'est un troll, mais quand même ..), et en répétant ce que plusieurs autres ont dit (vu que les premiers n'ont pas l'air de lire les arguments des derniers):

l'install graphique n'est PAS un cliquodrome genre "suivant, suivant, suivant" ! Elle demande bien chaque information, les différentes options de configuration, etc.. elle sert JUSTE à ne pas devoir taper les commandes. On doit bien choisir tout ce qui est Useflags et autres options normalement générées automatiquement par d'autres distribs.

Du coup, il faudra TOUJOURS lire le manuel d'install, TOUJOURS se documenter.

Donc, vu que ça a l'air d'être important pour certains à l'ego un peu trop développé: oui ça rebutera toujours les "noobs".

Et oui, il devrait toujours y avoir l'install console.

PS: oui, j'ai mis les pieds dans le plat, mais voir que certains ne prennent même pas la peine de lire ce topic, et se permettent de juger des nouveaux même pas arrivés en disant genre "ils voudront les réponses de suite et n'iront pas chercher/lire le guide", je trouve ça assez paradoxal et osé.

EDIT: typo

----------

## nuts

+1

----------

## yoyo

Bien, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice / mon bout de gras au troll ...  :Wink: 

Perso, je ne me prononce pas.

Sans avis parce que mode grapique ou pas à l'install je m'en fous (mon avis à moi perso hein); le résultat est le même entre la  console et l'installeur : il faudra toujours spécifier les différents paramêtres de config (mais ça a déja été dit).

En me mettant à la place d'un débutant sous Linux je vois deux comprtements : le premier, celui qui cherche une distrib qui lui correspond et est prêt à passer le temps qu'il faut pour y parvenir (compil etc). Celui-la aura déja cherché à se documenter et saura à quoi s'attendre.

Le second, c'est celui qui aura vu des shots de l'installeur et aura entendu dire que Gentoo ça RoX à mort mais sans vraiment savoir pourquoi. Il arrivera face à l'installeur et ne saura pas répondre à la plupart des questions. Du coup, soit il laisse tomber et passe à autre chose soit il aura eu vent des forums et postera. À nous de lui faire "prendre le pli" et l'orienter vers la doc d'install avant de répondre à ces questions. Cela demandera un peu plus de taf aux habitués mais je sais que certains ici sont près à assumer cela ...

Finalement, j'ai peur que l'instralleur graphique soit une mauvaise chose plus pour les débutants que pour nous même : il les trompe un peu "sur la marchandise" en leur faisant miroiter une install facile alors qu'elle ne l'ai guère plus et que même s'ils arrivent au bout, il se retrouveront dans un terminal et ne sauront pas quoi faire de leur 10 doigts.

Cela risque de les décourager ... et du coup, le filtre dont certains parlaient plus haut me semble juste déplacé (et le temps "perdu" en plus est pour les débutants) car rien n'empêche les "noob-warlordz" de poster sur le forum parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas à installer leur Gentoo, installeur graphique ou pas.

----------

## Enlight

Yoyo, je partage tout à fait l'analyse, mais le problème c'est que si on doit toujours les renvoyer vers la doc, ça va virer RTFM, l

Deuxième problème, la fausse facilité ammenée par cette installateur. Je pense donc qu'il va attirer des gens moins motivés et donc que le taux de réussite de l'install va baisser, et en général, on sait comment ceux qui n'ont pas réussi leur install gentoo ne se privent pas pour aller gueuler à qui veut l'entendre sur tous les forums que gentoo (et ça c'est quand nous onse fait pas flammer pour n'avoir pas résolu un problème qui n'a pas été expliqué) c'est de la m... etc, etc...

Maintenant je prétend pas que tout va se passer de la sorte, mais c'est le coté qui me fait un peu peur de la chose

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Yoyo, je partage tout à fait l'analyse, mais le problème c'est que si on doit toujours les renvoyer vers la doc, ça va virer RTFM

 Bof, en restant courtois (quelque chose du genre "regarde cette doc" avec l'url kivabien) les RTFM me semblent tout à fait acceptables (voir indispensables : c'est ce que j'appelle "faire prendre le pli" ...  :Wink:  ).

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> et en général, on sait comment ceux qui n'ont pas réussi leur install gentoo ne se privent pas pour aller gueuler à qui veut l'entendre sur tous les forums que gentoo (et ça c'est quand nous onse fait pas flammer pour n'avoir pas résolu un problème qui n'a pas été expliqué) c'est de la m... etc, etc...

 S'ils veulent passer pour des blaireaux parce qu'ils non pas réussi à installer Gentoo même avec un installeur graphique pourquoi pas.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ce genre d'individus me laissent indifférent (ou me font marrer c'est selon) : ils portent un jugement sur quelque chose qu'il ne connaissent pas ou ne savent pas faire. Je pense que leur influence est négligeable pour la communauté Gentoo.

----------

## moonear

salut,

il me semble que FreeBSD dispose d'un installeur en mode texte(tres bien fait a mon avis),et pourtant y'a pas enormement de noob qui utilise cet OS.

je crois pas non plus que l'installation en console soit si difficile que cela,comme quelqu'un l'a rappele,il suffit de copier-coler les commandes indiques dans le handbook.j'ajoute que ca me fait aussi rire d'entendre certains dire que l'avantage de gentoo,c'est le fait de l'installer uniquement en console,je leur rappele qu'on peut installer une debian en console(chrooter et utiliser debootstrap) comme on peut faire la meme chose avec une lfs.

dans les noobs y'a deux categorie,les motives et ceux qui adoptent linux car c'est tendance,ces derniers risquent de polluer le forum pendant un certains temps,mais je crois qu'ils abondonront vite fait,et ils se tourneront vers d'autre distrib,et tant mieux pour nous,il restera alors les noobs motives et a nous de les aider.

alors je dis oui pour l'installeur graphique tant qu'on a le choix de la console/ssh.

et comme je l'ai dis dans un autre topic,gentoo y gagnera beaucoup,si on a la possibilite dans le futur d'installer des paquetage binaires(a la FreeBSD),ce le seul truc que je reproche a gentoo.

ps1:j'ai jamais installer une slackware,pour la simple raison qu'elle ne permet pas une installation par ftp,comme quoi c'est pas l'installeur qui compte a mes yeux.

ps2:clavier qwerty inside,veuillez m'excuser alors pour l'abscence d'accents  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *moonear wrote:*   

> ps2:clavier qwerty inside,veuillez m'excuser alors pour l'abscence d'accents 

 

oki pour les accents mais absence plz  :Wink: , c'est pas du suèdois (ou comment faire des successions de consonnes sans que personne y capte qqch)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Starch

 *moonear wrote:*   

> il me semble que FreeBSD dispose d'un installeur en mode texte(tres bien fait a mon avis),et pourtant y'a pas enormement de noob qui utilise cet OS.

 

Ben j'en ai installé une hier pour la première fois, j'ai utilisé le sysinstall, et j'ai rien compris...

Mais ça m'a déjà paru trop simple, j'aime pas laisser faire un prog à ma place... je vais me rabattre sur une openbsd je pense.

[OFF] Le titre de ce fil me rappelle un spectacle d'Albert Meslay que j'avais eu l'occasion de voir lors du premier gala de l'INSA auquel j'ai assisté. Avec un sketch sur les débats pourris et stériles.

 *Albert Meslay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La faim dans le monde ? Je suis contre !
> 
> 

 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Je ne suis pas du genre à m'immiscer dans ce genre de post trollesque, mais j'ai bien envie de donner mon point de vue car certaines remarques m'exaspèrent un peu,

je suis pour l'installeur graphique car:

1) La gentoo est une super distrib, stable, puissante et à jour qui une fois proprement installée n'exige pas plus qu'une distrib clickodrome pour être maintenue, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi priver les noobs de ce que ce qui fait de mieux. A mes début sous Linux, j'ai été souvent dégouté par des distrib pourries mais simples à installer jusqu'à ce que j'installe Debian(install réseau en mode console...), Si Débian avait eu à l'époque un installeur graphique, j'aurais gagné 2 ans pendant lesquels j'ai cru être un naze alors qu'il s'agissait de gros bugs...

2) C'est peut être bien d'apprendre pendant qu'on installe mais c'est encore mieux d'apprendre après, parce que des types qui installent Gentoo sans problème et qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un package masqué ou que emerge a besoin de python pour fonctionner, ça court les forums...C'est pour ça qu'une petite install graphique avec un petit diaporama qui explique les bases du système et les principales commandes, pourquoi pas.

3) Si l'ambiance sur ces forums se détériore, c'est à mon avis plus du fait que certains estiment, du fait qu'il ont réussi leur install , être devenus les super Dieux/Génies/Roxor de Gentoo et qui forcément ne peuvent rencontrer que des pépins dignes de la Kernel-list et que seuls les plus grands veterans sont à même d'élucider, comme si c'était anti-naturel et hyper hype d'arriver à configurer sa carte son ou de graver une pauvre galette sous Gentoo...

4) J'en ai marre d'être le seul des gens que je connais en chair et en os à avoir une Gentoo....

----------

## Starch

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> 4) J'en ai marre d'être le seul des gens que je connais en chair et en os à avoir une Gentoo....

 

Tiens, moi c'est le contraire...

Je connais peu de gens qui n'en n'ont pas...

----------

## moonear

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben j'en ai installé une hier pour la première fois, j'ai utilisé le sysinstall, et j'ai rien compris...
> 
> Mais ça m'a déjà paru trop simple, j'aime pas laisser faire un prog à ma place... je vais me rabattre sur une openbsd je pense.

 

alors tu n'as pas lu le handbook,et contrairment a ce que tu pense,le sysinstall te permet d'avoir un controle total sur l'installation,tu choisi l'option expert,tu install le systeme minimal(en moins de 5 min),puis tu reboot,et t'as un systeme de base fonctionnel,a ce moment la tu peux recompiler tout ton systeme from scratch(c'est ce que je fait tout le temps,a la gentoo).

 *Quote:*   

> oki pour les accents mais absence plz , c'est pas du suèdois (ou comment faire des successions de consonnes sans que personne y capte qqch) 

 

shame on me,sinon je debute en suedois,et je confirme ce que tu viens de dire,un grand bordel cette langue,mais je l'aime bien, tres melodique:lol:

----------

## Starch

 *moonear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alors tu n'as pas lu le handbook,et contrairment a ce que tu pense,le sysinstall te permet d'avoir un controle total sur l'installation,tu choisi l'option expert,tu install le systeme minimal(en moins de 5 min),puis tu reboot,et t'as un systeme de base fonctionnel,a ce moment la tu peux recompiler tout ton systeme from scratch(c'est ce que je fait tout le temps,a la gentoo).
> 
> 

 

Oué oué, c'est bien ce que je dis, tu fais pas ton truc avec sysinstall ;p

J'aime l'auto-contradiction dans une seule phrase ;p

----------

## moonear

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *moonear wrote:*   
> 
> alors tu n'as pas lu le handbook,et contrairment a ce que tu pense,le sysinstall te permet d'avoir un controle total sur l'installation,tu choisi l'option expert,tu install le systeme minimal(en moins de 5 min),puis tu reboot,et t'as un systeme de base fonctionnel,a ce moment la tu peux recompiler tout ton systeme from scratch(c'est ce que je fait tout le temps,a la gentoo).
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  elle est où la contradiction?? je répondais à ça:

 *Quote:*   

> j'aime pas laisser faire un prog à ma place... 

 

sysinstall te permet de tout faire(installer et configurer tout le syteme),et si ça te géne,tu es toujours libre d'installer un système de base(équivalent au stage 1 pour gentoo) et de tout compiler et configurer à la main.

je vois pas toujours la contradiction dans mes propos.

----------

## Dark-Water

Moi je suis contre l'installateur graphique car le principal avantage de gentoo c'est justement la ligne de commande et le manuel qui t'explique. c'est trés formateur. C'est d'ailleur mon cas et depuis j'ai beaucoup appris et j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai choisi gentoo.

Par contre si on veux réellement améliorer gentoo et le confort d'uitilisation et ainsi attiré beaucoup de monde. Ca serait de mettre en place un serveur de paquet précompilé pour pouvoir installer plus rapidement car sérieux 1 nuit pour kde base ca fait beaucoup  :Shocked:  . et aussi quelque assistant de configuration pour les principaux fichier de config (samba, cron,apache, etc ...) histoire d'aller vite quant on est préssé et de pas passer 1 heure à lire la doc.

Voila le principal c'est de laisser le choix à l'utilisateur, la maniere dont il veux se servir de  sa distrib préféré.

Voila A+

----------

## dapsaille

Dark-Water = regarde la manuel section install grp ... merci  :Laughing: 

RTFMMMMMMMMMM POWAAAAAAAAAAAA 

jt'ai caseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 Allez sans rancune ? :p

----------

## guilc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Dark-Water = regarde la manuel section install grp ... merci 
> 
> RTFMMMMMMMMMM POWAAAAAAAAAAAA 
> 
> jt'ai caseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  
> ...

 

Calme ton ardeur dapsaille : donne moi l'adresse d'un miroir GRP complet et a jour, avec des uses et cflags potables...

C'est de ça que parle Dark-Water. cela n'existe pas de manière officielle et complete...

----------

## Dark-Water

c'est toute à fait ca merci guilc de prendre ma défence  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## dapsaille

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Dark-Water = regarde la manuel section install grp ... merci 
> 
> RTFMMMMMMMMMM POWAAAAAAAAAAAA 
> 
> jt'ai caseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  
> ...

 

 Oui et non ... complet il ne le seras jamais ni a jour mais sur n'importe quelle distrib tu buteras toujours sur un pacquet non mis a jour :p donc l'un dans l'autre ca se vaut ^^

 Et pis he ho hein c'etait une boutade quand meme ... pour une fois que je me lache ..

 Bon ok ..... meuuuu .... pardon Dark-Water  :Embarassed: 

 Je m'autoflagelle sur la place publique a coup de licences windows millenium ... ca iras ??

 N'empeche que pour le grp j'en demors pas aucun distrib n'as les denriers pacquet alors que gentoo un grp de base et un emerge world pendant le dodo ca le fait :p au reveil un systeme on the edge ..

----------

## SunMetis

totalement pour !! dans la presse la gentoo est appreciee seultment trop difficile a installer .... Cependant le manuel est magnifiquemnt bien fait !!! C un paradoxe une doc magnifique pour une distrib dur ... 

Je suis pour attirer les gens vers linux et plus particulieremnt gentoo ... 

Je rappel que l'installation "texte" est la simplement a avoir le choix ... une installation graphique ne sera pas plus lourde mais seulement si on  a le choix c le top .....

----------

## kingboxer

Je suis tout a fait pour si on laisse le choix entre la version normal et la version graphique...

On m'a tant de choix dit que la gentoo était trop dur a installé alors qu'en réalitée, il n'en n'est rien;

Alors je trouve qu'on peut bien faire une conssesion aux anciens de chez windows

----------

## anigel

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> 1) La gentoo est une super distrib, stable, puissante et à jour qui une fois proprement installée n'exige pas plus qu'une distrib clickodrome pour être maintenue, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi priver les noobs de ce que ce qui fait de mieux.

 

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec ça. Je pense que tu as partiellement raison : Gentoo n'exige pas plus, si tu fais partie des gens qui maîtrisent suffisamment bien les arcanes du système. 

Que je sois sous Mandr(iva/ake), sous Debian, ou sous Gentoo, si je dois configurer cups, j'édite /etc/cups/cupsd.conf. Donc pour moi effectivement, aucune différence. En revanche, si je file ça à un néophyte, ce dernier trouvera sur Mdk un panneau de config tout-graphique qu'il ne trouvera pas sous Gentoo (si tant est qu'il soit arrivé jusqu'à avoir un système graphique fonctionnel !). Et ça, ça le bloquera. C'est d'ailleurs là que le forum intervient.

Ce qu'exige Gentoo, à mon sens, c'est une connaissance minimum du système.

L'install graphique, sans être contre, je ne suis pas pour, car je pense qu'elle amènera plus de soucis que de bienfaits. Après tout, les 3/4 d'entre nous installent Gentoo depuis un LiveCD d'une autre distrib, et ça revient quasiment au même.

----------

## nuts

tu te galere avec un cups, soit j utilsie un frontend si j en ai un a dispo ou alors, je passe apr le firefox sur port 631 si je dis pas de betise et hop voila de quoi regler un cups  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ce qu'exige Gentoo, à mon sens, c'est une connaissance minimum du système.

 

 *nuts wrote:*   

> tu te galere avec un cups, soit j utilsie un frontend si j en ai un a dispo ou alors, je passe apr le firefox sur port 631 si je dis pas de betise et hop voila de quoi regler un cups

 Pour moi c'est la même chose ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et ce ce que je disai plus haut, certains vont confondre "install graphique" et "install automatique"; cela risque d'attirer beaucoup de personnes peu expérimentées (ce qui n'est pas très grave en soit, à nous de faire face à l'affluence et de les guider comme cela a été le cas pour nous) mais surtout peu motivées (ce qui devient un vrai problème si elles deviennent très nombreuses; mais encore une fois, à nous d'y faire face).

@zarasoustra17 : je ne pense pas que certains ici se considèrent comme des "super Dieux/Génies/Roxor de Gentoo" (peut-être suis-je trop naïf). Je n'ai encore jamais vu de RTFM ou de mépris ici. Et pour couper court à tout ça, je ne trouve pas que l'ambiance ou le niveau de ce forum soit en baisse. Certaines questions sont récurrentes et ça peux devenir lassant de répéter les mêmes choses : la première fois, on recherche la soluce, la seconde fois on la trouve directe, la troisième fois on la connaît par coeur etc. Du coup, je pense que c'est le niveau de ceux qui répondent qui augmente et pas celui de celui qui poste qui diminue (tout est relatif   :Wink:  ).

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ce ce que je disai plus haut, certains vont confondre "install graphique" et "install automatique"; cela risque d'attirer beaucoup de personnes peu expérimentées (ce qui n'est pas très grave en soit, à nous de faire face à l'affluence et de les guider comme cela a été le cas pour nous) mais surtout peu motivées (ce qui devient un vrai problème si elles deviennent très nombreuses; mais encore une fois, à nous d'y faire face).

 

on verra ce que ça donnera, mais l'install graphique préfigure quand même un début d'installateur automatique dans le sens où tu pourras toujours avoir un prendre les options par défaut et après tu gueuleras parce que ça "sera super lent/ marchera pas". Non, moi ce qui me rebute pour cette gui, c'est de donner l'impression que c'est facile, certes l'install gentoo est assez facile si on suit la doc, mais inconsciement elle pose les bases de compréhension de ton OS.Enfin, on verra bien ce qu'il se passera  :Razz: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @zarasoustra17 : je ne pense pas que certains ici se considèrent comme des "super Dieux/Génies/Roxor de Gentoo" (peut-être suis-je trop naïf). Je n'ai encore jamais vu de RTFM ou de mépris ici. Et pour couper court à tout ça, je ne trouve pas que l'ambiance ou le niveau de ce forum soit en baisse. Certaines questions sont récurrentes et ça peux devenir lassant de répéter les mêmes choses : la première fois, on recherche la soluce, la seconde fois on la trouve directe, la troisième fois on la connaît par coeur etc. Du coup, je pense que c'est le niveau de ceux qui répondent qui augmente et pas celui de celui qui poste qui diminue (tout est relatif   ).

 

oui c'est dès fois assez marrant voire saoulant de voir et revoir toujours les mêmes problèmes... genre su marche pas.

----------

## Starch

 *moonear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> elle est où la contradiction??
> 
> 

 

t'énerve pa  :Smile:  C'est très subtil. Regarde :

- tu dis qu'avec sysinstall tu as un controle total, et quand tu expliques ;

- tu dis que pour avoir ce contrôle total tu fais le minimum avec sysinstall et qu'après tu fais à la main

 *moonear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sysinstall te permet d'avoir un controle total sur l'installation [...] tu install le systeme minimal(en moins de 5 min),puis tu reboot [...] a ce moment la tu peux recompiler tout ton systeme from scratch.
> 
> 

 

Ce n'était pas une critique, juste une remarque parce que ça m'a fait un peu rire ta façon d'expliquer ;p

Le truc c'est que justement, ce que j'aime faire, c'est installer le système minimal, configurer la base... Pour le reste, alors là je suis à 100% pour un truc automatique, c'est chiant comme la mort...

----------

## dapsaille

Meuuhh dire que j'avais demande pour un su ... mais bon une chose hors topic = la fonction recherche craint un peu quand meme je trouve il faut avouer

----------

## sireyessire

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Meuuhh dire que j'avais demande pour un su ... mais bon une chose hors topic = la fonction recherche craint un peu quand meme je trouve il faut avouer

 

elle a été améliorée avec la dernière version de phpbb qui a été mise en place il y a peu, cf gwn

----------

## dapsaille

Je vais tacher de bien m'en servir alors car maintenant je suis "guru" .. hummm ... sans commentaires  :Shocked: 

----------

## blasserre

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> elle a été améliorée avec la dernière version de phpbb qui a été mise en place il y a peu, cf gwn

 

je suis très mal placé pour critiquer (le Q dans mon canapé)

mais je n'ai pas vécu la dernière mise à jour comme une amélioration  :Confused: 

(ouh ça fait du bien... deux mois que j'essaie de la caser celle là)

----------

## sireyessire

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   elle a été améliorée avec la dernière version de phpbb qui a été mise en place il y a peu, cf gwn 
> 
> je suis très mal placé pour critiquer (le Q dans mon canapé)
> 
> mais je n'ai pas vécu la dernière mise à jour comme une amélioration 
> ...

 

l'update en question est postérieure à l'update qui a amené le support des adresses jab, elle date de moins de 2 mois alors je vois pas trop comment tu peux ruminer depuis 2 mois  :Very Happy: 

sinon moi j'ai jamais eu de gros soucis avec ce search.

----------

## blasserre

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> l'update en question est postérieure à l'update qui a amené le support des adresses jab, elle date de moins de 2 mois alors je vois pas trop comment tu peux ruminer depuis 2 mois 
> 
> sinon moi j'ai jamais eu de gros soucis avec ce search.

 

ha pardon y'a eu amalgame dans ma petite cervelle de Ab.Normal

pour les prob de search, je ne comprends rien aux recherche avancées  :Embarassed: 

les "" font n'importe quoi, les AND et OR aussi...

j'en suis réduit à googueuliser avec un site:forums.gentoo.org  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## moonear

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> t'énerve pa  C'est très subtil. Regarde :
> 
> - tu dis qu'avec sysinstall tu as un controle total, et quand tu expliques ;
> ...

 

d'abord je suis pas énervé :Very Happy:   sinon avoir un controle total selon moi,c'est ne pas étre présonier de l'installeur,qui t'empèche de faire des taches réservés au experts,et ben le sysinstall te laisse la liberté de faire ce que tu veux.

quand tu dit ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> Ben j'en ai installé une hier pour la première fois, j'ai utilisé le sysinstall, et j'ai rien compris...
> 
> Mais ça m'a déjà paru trop simple, j'aime pas laisser faire un prog à ma place... je vais me rabattre sur une openbsd je pense.
> 
> 

 

c'est que tu ignore l'option expert,et qui a pour but laisser les utilisateurs avancés de faire ce qu'ils veulent.

et d'ailleurs déja le fait de dire que tu vas aller voir du coté de OpenBSD,me laisse croire que tu n'as pas assez lu le handbook.

----------

## anigel

 *moonear wrote:*   

> et d'ailleurs déja le fait de dire que tu vas aller voir du coté de OpenBSD,me laisse croire que tu n'as pas assez lu le handbook.

 

Et que tu ne connais pas OpenBSD... Si tu as déjà du mal à piger le sysinstall de Free, alors sous Open... Tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## moonear

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *moonear wrote:*   et d'ailleurs déja le fait de dire que tu vas aller voir du coté de OpenBSD,me laisse croire que tu n'as pas assez lu le handbook. 
> 
> Et que tu ne connais pas OpenBSD... Si tu as déjà du mal à piger le sysinstall de Free, alors sous Open... Tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge  !

 

arrete,tu vas lui faire peur  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

 *moonear wrote:*   

> et d'ailleurs déja le fait de dire que tu vas aller voir du coté de OpenBSD,me laisse croire que tu n'as pas assez lu le handbook.

 

Oueps, sa longueur m'a un peu rebooté (« humour, quand tu nous tiens... »). J'ai peu de temps, beaucoup d'ambitions. Puis comme j'ai pas trouvé comment chargé un module dans les 20 premières pages, je me suis dit que c'était pas trop la peine... (mais je suis sans doute trop habitué à Linux, et ptet ne procède t'on pas comme ça sous BSD). J'ai réussi à l'installer hein, même à l'utiliser, même à installer vim à la mano. Mais bon, je sais pas, j'ai pas accroché...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Et que tu ne connais pas OpenBSD... Si tu as déjà du mal à piger le sysinstall de Free, alors sous Open... Tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge  !

 

La doc d'install de 3 pages me convient plus ;p

 *moonear wrote:*   

> arrete,tu vas lui faire peur

 

Pas trop non, ça va...

----------

## x4n4x

Tiens j'avais pas vote moi et pour tout vous dire c'est un entrainement pour pas etre tenter de tricher le 29...

Bon blague à part je trouve ca normal qu'il y ai un installer graphique pour un OS c'est une evolution logique.

En effet qu'elle interet pour un developpeur de restreindre l'utilisation de ses creations mais surtout, je pense

que l'equipe gardera cet installer dans l'esprit de la distrib en permettant:

1) Le choix

2) Qu'il soit vraiment controlable (genre le mode expert de /stand/sysinstall sur freebsd)  :Smile: 

3) Que le click en serie mene a un OS inutilisable  :Smile:  pratique et ca te dit ou c'est que tu as pas lu  :Smile:  et la deuxieme fois bah tu fais gaffe a mort a ce que le gens qui c'est pris la tete a ecrire a pondu comme documentation  :Smile: 

----------

## penguin_totof

mon avis:

Pour, si cette installation graphique n'est autre qu'une documentation (allegée, certes) qui permet de valider les commandes a mesure.

Je pense la un peu a un handbook qui permet de placer les commandes dans une console (un copier coller amelioré en quelque sorte).ceci permettrait de faire son installation sans avoir a imprimer le handbook, et de l'avoir quend meme sous les yeux(donc ca oblige a le lire la premiere fois qu'on installe une gentoo, de simplement valider les commandes pour ceux qui en ont deja installés, et surtout de pas passer a coté des petites differences entre les versions.par exemple, j'ai imprimé le handbook de la 2004.1, et pour installer une 2005.0, certains trucs changent, mais si on veut pas bouziller 150 feuilles et une cartouche a chaque nouvelle version, ca peut etre la solution.

installation graphique ne veut pas dire automatique et encore moin clickodrome.

----------

